# bass tracker PF 16'



## moark (Aug 10, 2014)

Has anyone rigged, or know anyone who has, a Bass Tracker PF16 with a 60/40 Mercury jet with a jack plate. I think the bottom is 48" and know that is not ideal but I like the stick steering and the layout. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 10, 2014)

I think the Mercury 25 HP jet was an option package at one time.


----------

